
The Slow, Sad, and Ultimately Predictable Decline of 3-D Printing - ytNumbers
http://www.inc.com/john-brandon/the-slow-sad-and-ultimately-predictable-decline-of-3d-printing.html
======
nabla9
consumer grade

The Slow, Sad, and Ultimately Predictable Decline of consumer grade 3-D
Printing.

Constant advances are made in additive manufacturing as well as subtractive
manufacturing (machining). Serious hobbyist probably gets more joy from small
CNC milling machine or lathe that works with metal and wood than 3-D printer
that squirts out glue.

Buying your own 3-D printer is usually completely unnecessary. There exists
many companies that print what you want using high quality equipment if you
send them blueprints. Making prototypes and special parts is getting much
easier. You can print carbon fiber, titanium etc. or get precision milled
parts from the net.

